# Radial Saw Versus Chop Saw



## markthompson (Aug 6, 2007)

All,

I am in the process of changing my existing cutting method from a radial arm saw to a chop saw. I have heard that the chop saw is a cleaner, more accurate cut and that, as long as I am cutting wood no wider that 12", the chop saw is the better of the two.

Please let me know if this is true or not.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I can only relate what I see.... That is, I see that most guys are using an SCMS nowadays.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark, I will trade you 2 chop saws for your radial arm saw. 

Look at the Makita SCMS it bevels both ways and is so heavy that people will not run off with it.


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

*Chops saws provide accuracy and versatility on-site*

I like radial arm saws, have a couple old dewalt cast iron beasts I use in the shop. They are great for the wider cuts, up to 19-22", and also for dados. You can also use them for molding but are not as safe in this respect as a table saw. On-site and for quick, dead-on miters and trim work, and decks, and flooring, and you name it, the compound miter saw is tough to beat. Check the on-line reviews and also Wood Magazine for their take on brands, but IMHO I'd go for the miter saw, no question. Happy shopping!
Bill


"If you're not living on the edge, you're just taking up space"


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I still have radial arm saws....great for doing siding work, but otherwise, they never see the light of day. SCMS's are the way/wave of today.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

joasis said:


> I still have radial arm saws....great for doing siding work, but otherwise, they never see the light of day. SCMS's are the way/wave of today.


Correction, SDCMS are the wave. Sliding Dual Compound Miter Saws.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Mine is but a simple slider....maybe someday I will find a need for a dual compound, but not anytime soon.


----------



## markthompson (Aug 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the help*

Well, with all of the votes in, it looks like the sliding compound miter saws beats out a radial arm saw, hands down.

I am now looking at the DeWalt DW718 and it seems to do both chop and slide cutting. Cannot imagine why I haven't seen this before, but it looks like what I need.

I appreciate all the help ... the recommendations were terrific. Oh, and Doug, if I ever get ready to dump my radial arm saw, I will let you know.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

My shop is very small, and I ditched the radial arm saw for the DW718. I have a Forrest blade in it, and the quality of cut is glass smooth on hardwood. It does have a depth stop, so you can also do dado sort of cutting, but it's not as accurate depth-wise as a radial arm saw, unless you're very gentle with the down-pressure. If I need to cross-cut more than 12", out comes the circular saw and shooting board, not a problem.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

karma_carpentry said:


> _*If I need to cross-cut more than 12*_



Hey Karma :thumbsup:

I'll 'bump' a little demo I did a while back on another thread called "Extending Your Slide" . . . 

You're probably already aware of it, - - but maybe there are others who aren't . . .


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, Tom. I saw that before, too. I have often done the "cut, flip, cut" for up to 20" stock - which works well if you line up the previous cut perfectly, and your saw is dead nuts square. It's very important to tune the saw regularly. It occasionally gets knocked out of square when you're throwing it into the back of my truck, so I like to check it when I set it up.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

well call me a throw back. i would rather have a radial arm saw over shop saw any day. i use mine for just about everything when i at home. if i am in the field then it is the table saw and miter saw.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 29, 2007)

Usually I use a CMS for most cuts. It's lighter and easier to move and I have a custom table for it, But sometimes when the material is wide like Cedar siding the only way to go is SCMS.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Mark, if you've already got the radial, for wide cuts, I would go with 12" dual bevel Dewalt which will handle just about everything. I dunno if that is 718, but slider is pretty heavy to tote around.

I do a lot of fixit, completions, and various tasks...
Every time (nearly) I go to help an owner builder they've got a radial as their favorite cutting tool, and a table saw.
Well, I've got 2 radials, and 4 table saws, and they are the cutting tools I use the least.
They are just not speedy, efficient, and portable.
For shop use, can't beat em.
r


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

They both have there place. Radial arm saws are great for shop work if set up properly. SCMS are the saw for site work, you really can't beat them for pulling in and out of a truck day after day. I just got an older craftsman for free and I'm trying to fix it up. My dream is an older Dewalt cast iron unit with a 14" or 16" blade.


----------

